# Happy Birthday Zombie-F



## scareme

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Zombie-F
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Otaku

Woo-hoo! Have a good one, Z-F! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Hope you got massively S***faced, Dave! 
Happy Birthday!


----------



## slimy

Hope you have a VERY happy birthday.


----------



## Black Cat

Have a Happy Birthday Dave!


----------



## ScareShack

Happy Birthday ! Have a great one.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Was this on your list?








Hope you get a great Birthday Weekend!


----------



## ScareFX

Happy Birthday Z.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Happy Birthday Dave!


----------



## playfx

Happy Birthday!


----------



## BooGirl666

Happy Birthday Z! Drink it up!


----------



## Lotus

:zombie: :devil: HAPPY BIRTHDAY ZF :jol: :voorhees:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy Birthday ZF!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Have a wonderful Birthday Zombie-F!!*


----------



## heresjohnny

Damn, your getting old man!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Happy Birthday!


----------



## CreepyCanmore

Have a great one. Eat enough cake to get sick I say.


----------



## Death's Door

Have a great birthday Zombie-F!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adam I

Have A Happy Birthday!


----------



## Zombie-F

Thanks everyone. I'm 31 now. Ugh. Ughx2 even.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Zombie-F said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm 31 now. Ugh. Ughx2 even.


Yikes - you are old! Too bad you're not 29 like me! :smoking:


----------



## CreepyCanmore

Ah, 31 ain't so bad...just wait till you're 38, have a new kid and then realize you're just 2 years away from yearly prostate checks. Thats Ugh X2 for sure (or X1, depending how many fingers the doctor uses....)


----------



## dynoflyer

Happy Birthday, ZF


----------



## slightlymad

Happy Horror Day Dave down some pumkin ale for me.


----------



## Vlad

31 !!! That's almost dead!! Now let me see if I have the math correct here. I met Black Cat over 31 years ago, so that makes us old enough to be your parents, lol. Happy birthday son, lol. heehee


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Over the hill for sure! LOL I ought to know. I'm saving a wheelchair for ya.

Happy B-Day Man!


----------



## HalloweenRick

Happy Birthday ZF!!


----------



## BuriedAlive

All hail this most glorious day, the day that brought the mighty Z-F into this world. Without him, we wouldn't be here (on hauntforum that is). Happy birthday, bro. Have a beer on me, nah, make it a 6 pack! I'm buying.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Happy Birthday ZF. And thanks for keeping this forum running for us! We really appreciate it birthday boy!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Hey - Happy B-day 2 u, happy b-day 2 u, happy b-day dear dave, happy b-day 2 u!!!!!

BTW, I'm older than you, so if their saying your old, what does that make me!!


----------



## turtle2778




----------



## Spookineer

Have a Happy B Day!


----------



## Spooklights

Zombie-F said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm 31 now. Ugh. Ughx2 even.


Awww, that's nothin! Wait until we welcome you to the 'over 40 club'!

Happy Birthday, and many more of them!


----------



## Hellrazor

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## mikeq91

hope you had a great day!


----------



## trishaanne

Sorry I missed your birthday. Hope it was a great one.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Sorry I missed it too.Its been a crazy week
Happy Birthday ,Z


----------



## Lagrousome

Sorry I missed it 3.....Hope you made it a GREAT Birthday! (If you don't remember, then it was GREAT!) he-he


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

well now I just sound like a copy cat but...I missed it too...So Happy Belated B-Day Z!!!! Hope you had a ghoulishly great day.


----------



## DeathTouch

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ghostess

Gee... if 31 is old, what does that make me? 

Yer just a wee lad! 

Happy birthday, AGAIN!


----------



## pyro

happy birthday Z


----------

